

Here’s what your stolen identity goes for on the internet’s black market - cryptoz
http://qz.com/460482/heres-what-your-stolen-identity-goes-for-on-the-internets-black-market/

======
zenincognito
Recently, my bank (Australia) was hacked and data stolen. How do I know ?
Because, every day I get a spam email ( From @mybank.com ) which has my
account numbers , the stocks I have traded and some other personal info that
only my bank has and asks me to change my password. It also contains a link
that goes to the third party website with a phishing page.

The big 4 banks here are very insecure and any one with even a mediocre
knowledge of sysadmin can get into them. Alas, even after having billions in
revenue they don'e have a bug bounty. Shame they take our money but do not
take our privacy seriously.

~~~
hermanmerman
And you're still banking there? That sounds kind of serious...

~~~
zenincognito
We only have 4 major banks here. Not much of a choice.

------
carterehsmith
Horrible. That said, I couldn't help but notice how nicely done the web UI
looks. Clearly-presented categories, nice and apparently accurate faceted
search, the listings on the right are well arranged and obviously time was
sent on picking right fonts, there is a 'Save search' function etc.

Have to say, looks much better than the average "Show HN" :)

